

Ask HN: Who are you? - maxwin

HN is a great community. Just wondering what kind of people are active at HN: a uni student? an employee in a tech company? a founder of a new startup? an investor ? or??
Tell us who you are.
======
Femur
I create adventure. I leave slain dragons in my wake. I build monuments, plant
flags, discover wonders, and lead armies.

I sing duets, dance tangos, and play concertos.

I cook banquets. I wheel, make deals, and strike bargains. I purchase fruit in
large quantities. I partake and imbibe. I articulate, expound, and drive home
the point. I maintain a strong moral fiber and act with integrity.

I forge trails and bushwhack through jungles. When I am not walking, I am
running. I sail and drive and fly and ride and crawl.

I write encyclopaedias. I learn, study, forecast, ponder, and calculate. I
know the answer.

I am nice, warm, strong, creative, solid, confident, funny, intelligent, and a
little crazy.

~~~
bgnm2000
wow superman, I didn't know you were on here!

~~~
Ardit20
or a deluded hippy

------
jncraton
I am a student who is 1 year away from a BS in computer engineering. I'm also
working on a startup.

------
Cows
Ex-college kid. Working at Walmart ISD now for the time being.

~~~
rawr
Go back. You'll make the debt up.

~~~
RobGR
I think at one time that was safe advice to anyone talking about college, but
I think now, unless you know the amount of debt involved and other details,
you can't just glibly toss that off. There are many people and situations
where going to college or staying in college is not the best idea.

------
keefe
Currently employed at a late state, nasa funded startup... soon to be writing
my own software full time, at least for a while.

~~~
maxwin
nice!

------
bgnm2000
I'm a design UI/UX freelancer and entrepreneur - currently getting my feet wet
w/ ruby and ROR

------
tjic
My name is Ozymandias, king of kings: Look on my works, ye Mighty, and
despair!

...or maybe I'm just a software engineer / small company owner ( SmartFlix.com
/ HeavyInk.com) outside of Boston...

------
mojaam
Uni student studying information systems (and computer science) working at the
school as a web designer for various departments. Hanging out at HN for
inspiration, motivation and knowledge.

------
pclark
CEO of Broadersheet. Broadersheet is a personalised newspaper.

~~~
maxwin
interesting service!

------
Travis
Web developer for a nonprofit. VP Technology at a startup. Trying to write as
much as I can.

Doubled in CompSci and English at a strong U.S. uni.

~~~
maxwin
cool, man. It is a nice mix.

------
apsurd
I like to think I am working on being a scientist in the pure sense of the
word.

To put ideas to the test, and learn from those tests.

------
BrentRitterbeck
BSBA Finance; 2 classes shy of BS in Mathematics; starting MSFE in a month;
worked as an equity trader, trust analyst, and retail broker

------
TallGuyShort
uni student, former employee in electronics manufacturing, current employee as
a programmer, hacker hobbyist, immigrant to the States.

------
ihumanable
Web Developer working for a Consulting Firm that provides software for various
government organization and private companies

------
chaosprophet
Graduated with a degree in electrical engineering three months ago. Now
working on a startup in a totally unrelated field.

------
seasoup
engineer in a late stage startup, formerly an engineer in a large company,
next... a hacker with my own startup.

------
jawngee
CTO of massify.com.

Lover.

Fighter.

~~~
Travis
I was checking out massify.com from your comment, and must say how valuable it
looks. I'm a producer on a documentary (noapologiesmovie.com) and will def. be
using massify's site for some of our upcoming work. Thanks!

------
Osmose
Web Development Intern at Electronic Arts. 2 years from a BS in Computer
Science.

------
maxwin
I will begin here.

Rising college senior, bioinformatics major.

------
smallhadron
CS professor, interested in helping students spin out companies.

------
burnout1540
I'm a developer at an internet startup based in San Francisco.

------
ucdaz
Co-Founder of www.FeedbackJar.com

------
jacquesm
founder of ww.com, small time investor, coder, tinkerer.

------
Mz
Someone who runs a few websites and wants to learn to write a programming
language so I can write a "game" (simulation) as a teaching tool for one of
them. I also want to more effectively monetize the work I do on the web so I
can quit my day job and spend more of my time working on the things I believe
in.

~~~
maxwin
maybe Adobe flex would be useful?

~~~
Mz
I have a certificate in GIS, so I'm impressed that ESRI is using it. I guess I
will have to look into it. Thanks.:)

------
sherl0ck
code monkey

------
rawr
I am a computer hacker.

------
sound2man
IT at a general contracting firm specializing in municipal water structures.

